
Picturing a Voice: Margaret Watts-Hughes and the Eidophone - tintinnabula
https://publicdomainreview.org/essay/picturing-a-voice-margaret-watts-hughes-and-the-eidophone/
======
kwhitefoot
It always annoys me that articles like this that are discussing something
graphical are illustrated with such low resolution images. The main image is
only about 800x800 pixels; nowhere near big enough to appreciate the detail

